# Hawk off season log 2016



## chicken_hawk

Well, some of you may have followed my last log and know I did a meet in December. It was a tune up/feeler meet. I didn't expect much, but did good,not great, but I was happy. I am now in the 600's for my squat and dead and my shoulder held for 405. I did weigh an embarassing 288 as well so I had to compete in the 308's. This is too heavy for me, but to compete in the 242's would be losing 40lbs and staying super lean. 

They say people don't plan to fail, they fail to plan so that is just what I am doing. I am basically doing block periodazation. Not a traditional 12 reps down to 1 rep taper, but 3 different phases based on my goals. My mantra is, "do what you suck at" which I stole from Dave Tate. So, what are my weaknesses? 1. work capacity 2. Shoulder stability and general flexibility 3. Weight is too high. That means phase one is focusing on improving those short comings.

Phase one is two months in which I am already 3 weeks in to. My current weight is 266 in the AM all dehydrated. But, I still have another 12 to 15 to make it to 10%. The training routine I am following is neanderthal no more by Eric Cressy : https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/neanderthal-no-more-4  and finally I started doing cardio. So, that's phase I.

Phase II will be adding mass aka hypertrophy. This phase will last until I select a meet.

Phase III will be peaking for my next meet!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Still at 266, I had a ton of salt so I am not surprised but, I looked better in the mirror so that was good. I have also been off for a month this week on just a little T so it is time to jump back on. I have this mystery blend in a 50cc vial which I forgot what was in it but, I think it's Test E,Tren E and some winny. I will jump on that for a few weeks and then switch to prop and ace to that I will add some var to help shred fat and up callogen synthesis.

I am also in the process of landing some gh so hopefully by the time the hypertrophy/spp phase begins I will add that as well.

To be honest, I have felt some muscles I don't normally feel, but mobility has not improved that much. I could and should stretch more, but stretching sux!

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

Lol,  mystery blend!  Can't wait to see how this turns out.  Hopefully your shoulder holds


----------



## 101st Ranger

I will be following this phased approach as well. 

definitely wish you the best with this and your goals. I think you'll meet the goals for your next meet.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  mystery blend!  Can't wait to see how this turns out.  Hopefully your shoulder holds



Ha ha, if the mystery blend is what I remember it to be than it should work nice with my cycle. It will be a blast and cruise with two phases.

Phase I
weeks 1-6
Tren E
Test E
Anavar

6-8
Prop
Ace
var

8-10
cruise

11-17
Test C
Deca

18-20
Prop
npp

21
off

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

101st Ranger said:


> I will be following this phased approach as well.
> 
> definitely wish you the best with this and your goals. I think you'll meet the goals for your next meet.



Cool, I would like to know how it works for you as well. The more I learn about muscle building and myself I realize that all athletes would benefit from a phased approach of some sort. It could something as simple as varying frequency or reps.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

Nice rotation of compounds.  I'm a big advocate of that.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Here is the logic behind my phases or periodazation:

I GPP General Physical Preparedness:
Working weaknesses and building a foundation to support more work and more muscle. Getting to fighting weight so that I can bulk without becoming fat.  This phase is about work capacity, mobility and flexibility. In essence I am on a diet and doing exercises that emphasize ROM and proper movement patterns. Walking lunges, bridges, low bar rows etc..

II SPP Specific Physical Preparedness
This phase works on building the frame of the house by strengthening the parts as individuals. The focus is to build strength using movements similar to my comp movements but more challenging. So, front squats, defecit deads, close grips vs comp moves. These are done along with accessory work with higher reps to build mass.

III Now this will be a peaking phase when I determine a meet date. If I push a meet off for a while I may start with a GTG or greasing the groove routine. Which is a lower instensity routine using competition lifts just perfecting the lift. Something like 80%x6sets of 2 reps. T

That would be followed by the peaking plan I used for my last meet.

Hawk


----------



## psych

glad to see you are adapting new training ideas.  Block train is the bread and butter baby!!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Magnus82 said:


> Nice rotation of compounds.  I'm a big advocate of that.



Done with the mystery blend already. BA is way high, my ass is on fire. It's been challenging to sit all day and sleep last night. 

I do have some Tren and E untapped so I will use that a pitch the ass burner stuff. 

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

So, yeah my right butt cheek is still two sizes two big and hot as hell making it hard to do my leg mobility workout. I muttled through, but left out the last single of safety bar squats as my left knee was getting tweaked from favoring my right side.

I have one more week of this phase of the training and then three more weeks of phase two. Phase two has more compound moves and variations of big lifts that teach mechanics and mobility. 

This far I have learned a bunch about my body and how to deal with some issues. I still have made progress, but there is a lot of work to do. However, even as I move into my hypertrophy phase I will incorporate much of what I have learned into that phase.

The holidays were a wash, went in 266 and came out 266, thanks to T-3. I feel leaner, but soft and week. I still want to hit low 250's which should leave me pretty lean. At which point I will slowly introduce some slin and GH to regain lost mass and add to new.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

Very smart move leaving out  that last single.  Have you always been sensitive to ba?  I never had a problem early on but now it just cripples me.  I have no choice but to pin ed,  but it's better that way


----------



## psych

Work through that pain bro!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Magnus82 said:


> Very smart move leaving out  that last single.  Have you always been sensitive to ba?  I never had a problem early on but now it just cripples me.  I have no choice but to pin ed,  but it's better that way



I'm not really sensitive to BA. Things are coming back as the swelling comes down. I think I was really into the idea of mixing my gear and doing just one draw per session. So, I was adding a bit as the big jug got low, then one time I got some hot Test E and stopped using the blend. I went to another Test E I had and it was hot too. So, I sent it all back. And well, apparently I needed to throw the old batch out but, forgot. 

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Ok, so apparently I am fat as hell. This sucks! I am fat, flat and weak! But, I am going to get lean I just never realized how much blubber I carried. I am going for another 15lbs which will leave me around 250 and see what that looks like. In the mean time I will just have to walk around feeling like a puss.

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> Ok, so apparently I am fat as hell. This sucks! I am fat, flat and weak! But, I am going to get lean I just never realized how much blubber I carried. I am going for another 15lbs which will leave me around 250 and see what that looks like. In the mean time I will just have to walk around feeling like a puss.
> 
> Hawk



Fuck you I'm crippled...it could be worse


----------



## custom creation

Hawk,
  What do you plan to run to maintain your weight if you hit the 242lb mark? I use to run mast and halo to maintain strength while continuing to drop weight. With those compounds I set a state record at 220lbs with a 475 raw bench. You might give them a try and see how it works for you.

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Fuck you I'm crippled...it could be worse



LOL. I'll stop whining now.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

custom creation said:


> Hawk,
> What do you plan to run to maintain your weight if you hit the 242lb mark? I use to run mast and halo to maintain strength while continuing to drop weight. With those compounds I set a state record at 220lbs with a 475 raw bench. You might give them a try and see how it works for you.
> 
> Bear



You know, I have never given masteron a fair shot. I have always just thrown it in because. So, what kind of numbers did you run? I was thinking I would have to be around 800mg EW.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

I would guess the halo was responsible for the bulk of his strength increase.  I've always found mast to be most effective in the 600-700 range.  I think it will also do more for you at a lower body weight/bf.  Just out of curiosity,  as you cut,  do you feel your strength is proportionality more,  equal,  or less than at a heavier body weight.  When I bulk I know I get proportionally weaker and would be much more competitive at 200 than at 260



chicken_hawk said:


> You know, I have never given masteron a fair shot. I have always just thrown it in because. So, what kind of numbers did you run? I was thinking I would have to be around 800mg EW.
> 
> Hawk


----------



## custom creation

chicken_hawk said:


> You know, I have never given masteron a fair shot. I have always just thrown it in because. So, what kind of numbers did you run? I was thinking I would have to be around 800mg EW.
> 
> Hawk



I was always in between 700 and 800. I, like magnus, always felt stronger at a lighter weight. At 220 lbs I was pushing almost 500 on the bench. When I got up to 268 lbs I was closer to 600, but I felt I should have been much stronger. I always had the bb physique, not the buldgy powerlifting physique. Now I'm just old. Lol!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Magnus82 said:


> I would guess the halo was responsible for the bulk of his strength increase.  I've always found mast to be most effective in the 600-700 range.  I think it will also do more for you at a lower body weight/bf.  Just out of curiosity,  as you cut,  do you feel your strength is proportionality more,  equal,  or less than at a heavier body weight.  When I bulk I know I get proportionally weaker and would be much more competitive at 200 than at 260



Ok, I am going to give this combo a try. I have always run mast with tren so this will be a learning experience. Thank you both for the experience.

Regarding weight, if I think of it as extra fat then I am stronger when lighter. I did a meet at 275 and then 3 months later lifted more at 242. I suspect I will do just as well 30 lbs lighter, my DL should improve from better positioning for sure.  I am actually hoping for the same numbers when all is said and done. 

The other thing I would add is that when it comes to competing a water cut kills most of us. I would do better just staying under weight and not trying to lose 10lbs the night before weigh ins.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

custom creation said:


> I was always in between 700 and 800. I, like magnus, always felt stronger at a lighter weight. At 220 lbs I was pushing almost 500 on the bench. When I got up to 268 lbs I was closer to 600, but I felt I should have been much stronger. I always had the bb physique, not the buldgy powerlifting physique. Now I'm just old. Lol!



Yeah, I have never tried to gain a lot of weight, it just happens when you train, juice and eat a shit ton. Basically, I didn't care too much till now. Now that the possibility of getting lean in sight I am excited to see if 242 class is a reality. I will do it if I can stay lean, but I don't want to cut 15lbs every meet though.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Let's it Saturday 1/9 and after spending four days at 268 point something i finally dropped to 267. A small victory I know, but i suspect the long esters are playing with my water levels. I have seen some small visual changes...a few veins here and there during training and the outside of my abs when i flex. I wish i could fast forward 4 weeks, but that ain't how it works so i will muddle through and keep my eyes on the prize.

Monday, begins the second phase of the Neanderthal No More routine. It will last for 3 weeks as i continue to focus on stability and flexabilty as well as muscle balance. This final phase incorporates variations of compound movements emphasizing proper motor patterns and so on.

Hawk


----------



## monstar845935

Good log hawk, I'll be following for sure


----------



## chicken_hawk

Ok, so my weight hasn't moved, but i suspect the test has caught up with me. I also am trying mk 677 again, this time at 12.5 mgs eod. I don't think it's going to work as i was up 3 lbs just overnight. How did the people survive the trials with this stuff. I will give it one more dose before i pull the plu permanantly on this shit.

The tren and t-3 are making a change, but still have a ways to go but will have to rely on the mirror.  Cutting sucks, but another month should do it.

I have some GH on the way from tp. It has tested pretty good so that should help putting on some new muscle. I am excited to try anyway.

I am getting sleepy so i will be more coherent next post, sorry guys.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Alright, I am of sound mind and body at the moment so I will give a proper update and plan. So today the scale read 270 up 3 lbs thanks to mk 677. That stuff blows big time. However, I do look better than last week. I am at that stage that if I flex and turn in the light just right I look pretty good but, the rest of the time not so much. That means my combo of low T, Tren and high T-3 is working. I can't be objective about strength as I am doing a mobility routine and performing girly exercises for the first time. Unfortunately, I forgot to order t-3 so I am running a more conservative dose for a week or so till I restock.

The next phase is to incorporate some black top GH. Probably start at 2 iu in the AM and then 2iu before bed working up to 4 iu at both times. The once I have reached my ideal leaness I will add fast slin in the AM and PRW. I am trying to get my shit (diet and otc supps) together before that point. 

Shortly I will begin my hypertrophy routine and that will start phase two.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Ok, it is Thursday and I will give you a sample of the second half of Neanderthal No More. Before that though, an update on weight and appearance makes. Well, the scale hasn't budged for 4 dam days and I was actually up a pound and back to 270. This led to frustration and led me to pop half an aromasin and start my taper of gh. So 2iu of gh and the after noon later I was a pound lighter post gym, pre dinner. I know you have to rely on the mirror, but at some point the freggin scale needs to validate what you see or it ain't real and a four day plateau pissed me off. So, 270.2 in the AM and 269.2 in the PM. What does all that mean, a few visable but not protruding veins in upper arms and chest and the beginning of muscle seperation. Fudge ! I have a long way to go.

Alright, on to training. Thursday is more conventional than other days and phase two is considerably more tradional than phase one.

High bar squats to low box 4 x10 225 struggling with my wind. Out of shape and rest periods are just 3 minutes, not the 3 reps and 7 minutes I am used to. These aren't to failure rather I'm just easing up each week.

Seated good mornings 3x10,10,8 185# hip stretchers for sure.

Bulgarian smith squats 3x8,8,6 50# clearly I am a pussy.

Reverse hypers 3x10,10,10

Uneven BB side bend 3x10,10,8 bar +20#

Skipped cardio in in order to pick up a pack, but got a note to come back instead of a box key and left pissed off. No cardio and no pack...stupid Post Office.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Friday, well hit the scale right after my bm and it read 266.4 which lead to a better attitude. But, looking back I think the true cause of my weight gain was mk 677. I tried it several months ago for a week at the 25mg dose and it lead to so much bloat I couldn't bend over to tie my shoes. I think 8 lbs in total  and it was plum uncomfortable. So, I decided I would try 12.5mgs eod and well after 2 doses I was still carrying the weight 5 days later. I have no dam idea how people tolerate this stuff. But, truth be told water gain is the biggest side Insuffer from all rx. Sure, I get other issues, but not the acne or gyno that many deal with. 

Anyway, that lead into Friday's session.
D handle row 5x12 195# pause 1 second.
Dips 5x8
Inverted 1 1/4 pull ups 3x5
L lateral raise 3x10 20's
Band pull apart 3x10
Reverse shrugs on dip machine 3x8 6 plates.

These workouts are all about building the stabilizers and you feel those little bastards, rhomboids, serratus, infraspranatus and so on. I also do the recommended stretching and some calves in there so my heart rate stays up. So, that's helps with work capacity as well since I have no cardio conditioning at all.

Well thats it till Monday,
Hawk


----------



## psych

Honestly I think they watered the mk677 down from a few months ago cause it is nothing like it was before. Or it was just really really strong before.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Honestly I think they watered the mk677 down from a few months ago cause it is nothing like it was before. Or it was just really really strong before.



Maybe, but I still have two bottles from 6 months ago and you read it's effects on me a second time. I could mess with peps again, but they are so much work and you need to time them and all kinds of crap. Too much work for my lazy ass anymore so I grabbed some black top generics from TP. They are testing well and nearly fool proof...just what I need.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

So Friday I completed the Neanderthal No More program so I thought I would give a summary of the results and my experience. Now, it is hard to quantify with a program designed for mobility and stability but, on a individual level I can assess ROM and so forth. The program works the shit out of your scapula retracting muscles while simultaneously stretching all the pushing muscles. In regards to this I can say that before a great deal of my shoulder pain was caused from low bar squatting. My lack of mobility twisted my shoulders beyond their ROM and this lead to pain in all other pushing movements. Now, while I have not done a low bar squat recently I have got under the bar to test it and I fit under much better. Before I could only wrap 3 fingers around and now I can get all 4. I'll probably stick with three to minimize the torque but, a noticeable improvement. So, that is one benefit from the program.

Now, along with ROM in my shoulder I have a problem stabilizing my right shoulder. Now, since there is no tradtional benching I can't truly say, but I am still having a hard time setting it in daily life. I still naturally drop my right side. What I can say is that I do not have as many knots in my rhomboids or teres as I did before. I was rolling on my wooden ball three times a week and now one a week just to loosen things up. Now, is this due to the program or not benching I can not say for sure. However, it has been nice to have less pain.

As far as lower body issues I have tight hips and weak hamstrings. This program assumes this and the exercise selection works to improve these. I realize only so much progress can be made in a few months but, I believe I have more range of motion and I have increased the load and reps on the exercises so that would be a improvement. Now, my anterior tilt did not go away so I still have a pot belly but, losing weight has helped in that regard as well.

It's funny as I have never been so critical of myself before and I find myself envious of those with good posture. Nonetheless one would be hard pressed to find a weight lifter in their forties and beyond who did not have some sort of issue they were dealing with. So, when I think of it that way I am blessed just to be able to train.

From here I will keep some the exercises from NNM routine to add to a more hypertrophy based routine. It will target my weaknesses as well as trying to build muscle. Now, I won't be able to put on much until I am done cutting, but I have put a three week cap on that. I am sick of the whole thing, but I suspect I will be where I need to be as I can start to see the definition just under a thin lair of blubber.

BTW my weight hasn't budged from 269 but, the HGH is causing me to hold a ton of water also contributing the soft look I have. I usually hold an extra 7 to 8 lbs when on a GH run, but this time it's more noticeable as I am leaning up. Oh, well it is helping with the fat burning so it is worth the trade off.

Time to lay out the next few months. I will report back with the plan.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/1/16

Alright, It was refreshing to get back to a more normal routine. I was able to do it in much less time (under 1 1/2) than the NNM routine which was near 2 hrs with all the stretching. Some of that was the fact I could not keep a fast pace, some was the volume and some was all the stretching. That being said, I am still doing stretching between sets but, have less volume and fewer exercises.

I have finally made it to the point that I am seeing or atleast believe I am seeing progress everyday. Got a ways to go, but I am more motivated now that I can see some definition coming in.

Monday: Chest, back, bi's, calves

Pull ups 20 reps total...took me 6 sets LOL

Decline bench 3x10 (these really force the serratus to hold the shoulder in place)

D handle cb row 3x10

DB Bench 3x10 First time doing any flat bench type thing in two months and boy I could tell.

DB curls 3x10

45` donkey calf 3x15

Hawk


----------



## monstar845935

Is the weight coming off hawk? When is the next competition your wanting to do?


----------



## squatster

This is a great log man - you have me hanging day to day - week to week. 
Thanks for doing it


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/3/16
Well, if I haven't stated it already this phase is about hypertrophy and weak spots. So, the exercise selection has been chosen to make life more difficult for me. My goal is to strngthen weak spots. So, instead of Bench press I will do db bench and so on. I will be training everything 2x week to start, but may flirt with more.

Regarding cutting, I am anything but lean. However, I can see the edge of my abs even if i still have love handles. That being said, 2 more weeks and I will call it quits. That will male 10 weeks and hopefully 20 or so lbs. To that end I will be swithcing to short esters for the last two weeks of this cycle. Then 2 weeks of cruise before I jump on another blast.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/8/16
So, I am intrigued by Big Beyond Belief see my post and may experiment with some of it's principles. That being said, I can't wait to get off the tren as the side are getting to me. I have switched to shorter esters for the next two weeks so that should cut down some sides. The gh has me bloated like a hippo however, but that is the price one must pay.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

monstar845935 said:


> Is the weight coming off hawk? When is the next competition your wanting to do?



Well, I am probably 10 to 15 lbs from looking pretty good. I can't tell you what I have lost as starting the GH has me water logged. That being said i am still at 270 although there are visable changes. Truth be told I haven't been super disciplined. But, I am doing pretty good. 

In two weeks I am going to stop trying and just let the spring weather and hgh do the work. I will continue in the 275's and am looking at a meet in June, but I am no hurry. Truthfuly I don't enjoy competing too much. I just get too nervous to do my best. I wish I could harness it to my advantage but, so far no dice.

I'll keep you posted.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Take a look:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lif...nother-look-big-beyond-belief.html#post287398

Hawk


----------



## monstar845935

What kind of gh are you using? How's the shoulder holding up on the bench?


----------



## chicken_hawk

monstar845935 said:


> What kind of gh are you using? How's the shoulder holding up on the bench?



Some back tops that scored pretty high. I got 5 kits and run the first one at 5iu 2x ED. Then drop it to 4 iu ed for the rest. My thinking is to get IGF levels up as quick as possible and within budget.

My shoulder is pain free but sloppy and unstable. Whenever i wind it up it cracks and pops. That being said, I am doing all in my power to strengthen it.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/13
Ok, so it has been a week of transition for Hawk. This was the final weel of this part of my cycle. I just can't take it anymore, the sleepless nights, the heartburn, the shortness of breath and the limp weiner have done me in. From here I will just do two weeks of T.

I am also throwing in the towel as far as the diet goes. I leaned up a good deal, but nowhere near ripped. I can see a few more veins and abs if I squeeze just right. So, not bad for a lazy ass.

The last thing is I am running the big  beyond belief  with some modifications. The one issue I have with the program is a lack of individuality. I am doing the four day split. Which hits hits everything 3x wk at this point. It fits my philosophy and personality.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/15
Ok, off everything but t 3 and gh. I could have used the gh in a better fashion, but i am going to hold the current course as I am rolling. I am tapering the t 3 down to just 25 mcg ed over the next few weeks. Then after a brief off period I will restart with Test/npp/superdrol, but we can discuss that on another day.

And I am on week two of BBB, the only major change from last week is that a set was added all the way around.

Monday
D handle rows 4x12-15
Decline bench 4x12-15
Db curls 4x12-15
45° donkey calf 4x12-15

Tuesday
Quads
Shoulders
Tris
Abs

Thursday and Friday
Full body

Keep you posted,
Hawk
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/16
Well, I can tell I am beginning to overreach as strength is decling. Yet, that is the plan so we are on track. The greater the decline the greater the gain and I am fine with that. I do suspect that some of the lack of recovery is from dropping the aas but, that's neither here nor there. So, good things overall though my workout is lack luster. I need to nail down my prw meal.

Tuesday:
High bar squats 2x15 (doing less volume as they can't take handle as much)
Standing Press 4x15
Pushdowns 4x15
Abs 4 x5

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Friday 2/19

It'd Friday, sunny and 72 out so life is good. I am currently off everything except GH and T-3 but still feel pretty good and look pretty good except for some bloat. That being said, my shoulder doesn't hurt but I still can't lock it in place during the bench but onward I go.

The current routine is hypertrophy with an emphasis on stability work. Yet, just the fact that it is a balanced bbing routine is helping with posture and mobilty. Nothing huge, just baby steps.

Friday's training

SBS 2x10 I jumped up weight as my wind has improved since dropping tren
Pull over 4x10 (these are ugly since my arm shakes uncontrollably)
Inc DB 4x10
L lateral raise 2x10 superset with
Band pulls 2 x12
Hammer curls 2x10
Triceps (skipped. elbow a bit tender)

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/22 Monday

So, feeling pretty good today after a lazy weekend. Monday and Tuesday are split days while Thu and Fri are full body hence hitting everything 3x wk. The kicker is that week one is 3 sets per body part, week two is 4 and and this week is 5 sets. Not a lot in total, but you are not fully recovered by the next session. Nonetheless all is well, but my shoulder seams like it is getting worse. But, whatever I am going forward anyway. I may start doing some crawling so stay tuned about that.

2/22
D handle rows 5x15
Decline Bench 5×15 great for trying to keep shoulder stable
Db curls 5x15
45° Donkey calf 5x15
Stetching

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/28
Wow an entire week since I have updated this log. Well, let me summarize by saying I missed Friday due to working late...bummer but, made decent money. The rest of the week was doing sets of 5 for major body parts and 2 for smaller ones. Muscles are stiff, sore and weak yet, energy remains high. The next three weeks are still training everythimg three times a week but at three sets and one for the smaller. This is the deload phase and is supposed to last three weeks but, I may cut it to two.

On the otherside of things it was so nice being off tren as my wind returned and heartburn lessened, plus I am getting a good nights sleep once again. The GH is doing its job and I have added some NPP and Prop to start this phase. My phsique has really changed in the past few weeks and I will be excited to drop the HGH so my feet and midsection will return to actual size. Too much water.

The only down side is I am not lifting any heavy iron but, I am enjoying this and that is the most important thing.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

3/4 Friday
Ok, so I am feeling pretty good. Still leaning out thanks to the GH and I dont care what anyone says, 8 to 10iu blows away 4 or 5. Gaining muscle while losing fat at my age is rare so I will take it. I just finished deload week one which went well with lower volume. I cut my leg volume down to just one set 3x week, but most other bodyparts are 3 sets. Truly feeling good, but trying to rehab this shouldee by doing some crawling and I will add some other coordination moves this week as well. My eveil plan is working heh...heh

Cycle
Test P 50mg x6 dw
Npp 200mg x6dw
Superdrol 10mg training days only

Hgh 8iu 5xwk
Slin (Apidra) 5iu w/breakfast 5iu with PRW only on training days

Friday
SBS 1x8
Inc Db 3x10
Pullover 3x10 superset w/
Band pull 3 sets
Side laterals 3x10
Hammer curls 3x10

Hawk


----------



## custom creation

Hawk,
  What's your current weight? Are you losing much strength cutting down?

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk

custom creation said:


> Hawk,
> What's your current weight? Are you losing much strength cutting down?
> 
> Bear



Oops been a while since I have updated this thing. 

Bear, I have not tested my strength nor done a powerlift since December. Honestly, I get burned out easily on pling. You know how demanding it can be both physically and mentally, which is why I am bodybuilding till a fire or the right meet tempt me. 

Nonetheless, I hope to see some decent numbers again. However, I am still rehabing a shoulder issue which has improved. But, to your question I am running so much GH that I am gaining a ton of new muscle and water weight. It has left me around 275 but once I cut the gh I suspect to lose 7 or 8.

So short answer is I havent lost much and am not all that strong at the moment.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

3/28 Monday 

Ok, the Hawk is a bit bloated but feeling big from this cycle of GH and npp. I did lose some blubber but replaced it with fluid and muscle. My program is the BBB which really has me hitting everything 3x week adding volume for a few weeks and then delaoding for a few.

Hawk


----------



## custom creation

It sounds like it's going well! Keep it up!

Bear


----------



## chicken_hawk

4/23
No, I did not drop off the planet...I got busy. My house purchasing plans went sideways. This left me running around and my faith stretched. On top of this the high frequency training caught up with me leaving my desire a bit lackluster and when combined with the discomfort of all the GH I had no desire left. So, I dropped everything and my weight went from 283 to 269 in 8 days. I have also done two weeks of a deload but will do one more.

This should leave me at 100%, cleaned out, and with a fresh mind...I hope.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Welcome back


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Welcome back



Thanks bro. I go through spells were I dont even want to look at a weight.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

4/25

Monday
Well, I got to the gym late but, it was no big deal I decided to deload one more week to make sure I am 100% and have some gas in the tank. The problem always is I tend to not follow things all the way. The BBB program was supposed to have 3 weeks deload, I did 2 and started over and so on. This often leaves me in an overreached state for longer than I expected. You might think that is a bad thing but, it always pays big divedends. I had my total shoot up nearly 70lbs in 12 weeks from sheiko and that was with a 5 week deload cuz it kicked my ass.

This time around I am sitting in the high 260's and thats the most muscle ever for this middle aged man. Also, the deload has afforded me a mental vacation and I felt a spark today, not only to train, but get under some weight. 

From here I will jump on a primo/var cycle and attempt to shed a few more lbs as I want a bit more definition for summer and before bulking again. I will do a few more months of bbing with a direct focus on pling before moving into a greasing the groove program over the summer.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

Ok, so there is a fire kindeling inside but, I dont want to squelch it so the plan is to do one more phase of bodybuilding with more emphasis on the 3 lifts and fan the flames. I also want to lean out just to look better but I have little will in this area so, I will relie on t 3 and summer heat to do most of the work. I think dropping another 10 or 12 lbs will be fine. That will leave me around 260 and allow me to bulk up if need be towards another meet.

So far the plan looks like this:
Diet: cut out late night junk food.
Training: hit everything 2x week focus on tris, back and mobility.
Cycle: Test E 300 ew, primo 800 ew, deca 300 ew, var 40mg ed.

I will give more details as I update.

Hawk


----------

